# Now a Married Man, Prince William Drives an A5 Sportback



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This isn't the first spotting of Prince William or other Royals at the wheel of an Audi, though the latest choice is new-to-us if not new to his married life. The newly dubbed Duke of Cambridge was spotted yesterday returning to work at the RAF base in Anglesey at the wheel of a grey A5 Sportback S-line.

Want to see pics? Click through to the Daily Mail after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

